
Dead Cells review: the best Castlevania game in years - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/6/17655322/dead-cells-review-nintendo-switch-ps4-xbox-castlevania
======
Driky
I hadn't played such a good metroidvania since the Castlevania on Gameboy
advanced (I haven't played on DS so I might have missed a few good EP).

